# Isis Aurora and co (dog/human jewlery)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hey everyone i'm helping promote my friend's work here. i just LOVE her stuff! i own a couple bracelets,necklaces and earrings myself :] she used to be a member on here up until she couldnt read any posts on her mobile anymore :[ she doesn't have access to the internet on her laptop at home :[ she's also a stay at home mommy to her adorable chihuahua model in some of these pics "isis" and her kitty Gyspsy! i hope you guys love her stuff as much as i do! if you guys are interested in any of these works or want something custom made you can e-mail her at [email protected]

i will put a description under each picture









Crimson Blossoms Pet Necklace

This necklace has beautiful crimson gems in different shapes.

Length: Made To Order Up To 9"
Available: One
Price: $27 - (Includes Jewelry Box and USA Shipping.)









Antique Sliders with Red & Clear Bicone Beads
Length: Made To Order Up To 9"
Available: One
Price: $22 - Includes Jewelry Box and USA Shipping 









Onyx Silver Stretch Pet Necklace

This necklace was not made by me. I came across it at a low price and thought it would be a great offer for anyone interested in it.

Length: Fits Up To 8" Comfortably
Available: One
Price: $12 - Includes Jewelry Box & USA Shipping.









Swarovski Crystal Sliders With Purple Beads

I love the shade of these purple beads and they sparkle wonderfully in the light.

Length: Made To Order Up To 13"
Available: Two
Price: $18 - Includes Jewelry Box and USA Shipping.









Swarovski Gold Sliders With Clear Bicone Beads 

This can be a bracelet or a small dog necklace.

I love how the gold gives this piece a feeling of warmth when viewing it. ♥

Length: Made To Order Up To 8".
Available: One
Price: $20 - Includes Jewelry Box and Shipping In USA.









Brass Bells With Enamel Finish-Available: Duck, Monkey or Chihuahua Bells. Each bell is 1"x1/2" or 1"x3/4".

I have always had a bell on Isis' (and Gypsy's) collar. Isis is so tiny that I'm always afraid of accidently stepping on her or not being able to find her if she doesn't come when I call. A bell guarantee's I can find her and gives me peace of mind.

I even put a bell on her snowsuit so I can't lose her in a snow storm. (It's an extremely rare occasion that she's outside in winter and not in my arms, but I'm a 'safety mom.' I always try to prevent things ahead of time with my furry girls so bad things don't happen to them.

Available:
4 Ducks
4 Monkeys
1 Chihuahua
Price: $6 ea. - Includes shipping in USA.









Sterling Silver Chihuahua Earrings

These are perfect for when you want a simple touch to add to a pair of jeans and a tee or with something more classy.

The earring posts are silver filled and the miniature chihuahua charm's are sterling silver. Rubber backs are included to keep your earrings in place.

Available: One Set
Price: $27 - Includes Jewelry Box and Shipping In USA.









The Isis Bracelet

This item is completely made to order.

I can use all sterling silver supplies on your bracelet. Or I can use pewter/silvertone for a more affordable cost.

***Frames differ due to supply. 









Silver and Crystal Bow Tie Canine/Feline Necklace

This necklace is sweet for a furbaby. It's just a bit big on Isis who is 3 lbs, so it would be perfect on a furbaby 5 lbs and up.

Length: Made To Order Up To 15".
Available: One
Price: $15 (Shipping & Jewelry Box Included)










Baby Blue Pet Necklace or Bracelet With Swarovski Crystal Sliders and Czech Fire Polished Beads

Length: Will fit a neck/wrist of 7 1/2"-8"
Available: One
**If you'd like a pair of matching earrings I have enough leftover beads.
Price: $20
Price With Earrings: $25









Pearl Bracelet With Matching Clasp

Length: 7 1/2"-8"
Available: One
Price: $17 (USA Shipping Included)








Swarovski Pearl Bracelet With Spacers

Length: 7 1/2"-8"
Available: One
Price: $30 (Jewelry Box and Shipping Included)


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Purple 'Chi Mom' Bracelet

Available: One
Length: Made To Order
Price: $10 (Jewelry Box and Shipping Included.)









'Chihuahua Mom' Necklace - Figurine #1

Want the world to know you're a chi mom when your furbaby can't be with you? Wear this sweet 'Chi Mom' necklace!

Length: 20"
Available: One
Price: $22 - (Jewelry Box and Shipping Included.)









Aquamarine Tear Drop Bracelet or Dog Necklace
**Not be used with a leash. 

Length: Up to 7 1/2"
Available: One
Price: $18 (U.S. Shipping & Jewelry Box Included.)

here's an adorable picture of her 









i'll be updatin more of her work if you guys are interested, let me know! :lol:

here's samples of the ones i bought from her in the past


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Very nice work! I saw so many pretty things I would love!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

woodard2009 said:


> Very nice work! I saw so many pretty things I would love!


isnt it! :daisy: i wish i could afford more! LOL


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

lovely items, love the chi model so adorable!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Everything is gorgeous! i love my chihuahau and amethyst beads earrings i got from Secret Santa, and love the amethyst necklace on Minnie too. 
i'm really wanting a necklace for Minnie like the one pictured on post #2 Red and crystal w/heart charm.... i am very tempted. i wonder how much it is..... lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol i listed all the prices under the pics in the descriptions


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> Purple 'Chi Mom' Bracelet
> 
> Available: One
> Length: Made To Order
> ...


this one i cant find a price. its the pic of Isis in a dress with a red/crystal necklace with heart charm. ????


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ohhhh dont think she made that one  but her other ones are great too hehe


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Very cute! Love it. :love2:


----------

